# what puffer is this??



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont htink I got what I ordered. Or maybe there right becuase there babies they dont look like the adults. I was just hoping someone would know right off the bat. I have looked over alot of puffer sites and seen a few that they might be. but being there young, i would love some help.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's a fang puffer, but not 100% positive. Go to www.pufferlist.com , then go to www.thepufferforum.com for care info.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I need to find a good home for the fish soon i guess


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Why? How big does it get?


----------

